# Smokey,my new blue pit



## Kevo_the SALVADORIAN (Jul 13, 2008)

He is 7 weeks old














































tell me what you think. thanks 

He is single


----------



## MICHELEAMBER (May 1, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!! I WANT HIM. :roll:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

He is a cutie.


----------



## K-O Player (Mar 26, 2008)

*very nice*

He is a very nice lookin dog. Looks like he likes to have his picture taken lol


----------



## Kevo_the SALVADORIAN (Jul 13, 2008)

But he is a :angeldevi 

haha he just loves to act like he sleeping and then jump on me when I least expect it


----------



## paris77 (Jul 1, 2008)

wow pretty blue boy!:welcome:


----------



## legacy413 (Jun 12, 2008)

cool, he looks great!!!! good luck


----------



## 0ni (Jul 8, 2008)

he is cute with his big ears


----------



## Kevo_the SALVADORIAN (Jul 13, 2008)

Should I crop or no?


----------



## paris77 (Jul 1, 2008)

he would look good with them cut.but he's cute either way.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Cropping is a personal choice. I have not cropped any of mine. So I vote keave them natural and spend the money getting cool collars and a lot of chew toys.

Very cute lil guy.

Belly looks a little wormy in the one picture had he been wormed yet?

Get a good tug or other toy to start redirect the puppy nibbles to the toy so he learns not to bite at you. Puppy teeth are like little needs OUCH LOL
Here is a thread to help you out: 
http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbullfor...714-training-socializing-apbt-your-puppy.html

Best of luck with him!:woof:


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Wow what a cutie!!!!!!!!!!!!! My boys ears are all natural.


----------



## BAZIRK (Jun 25, 2007)

gorgeous pup id love to own one like that:thumbsup:


----------



## Kevo_the SALVADORIAN (Jul 13, 2008)

Yes he has been dewormed.....very healthy lil guy

lol he had the belly because he had just finished eating...


----------



## Kevo_the SALVADORIAN (Jul 13, 2008)

bad boy! haha


----------



## paris77 (Jul 1, 2008)

aww too cute:woof:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I a one for cropping but it is your choice of what you like best. Also depends on what you intend to uses him for. Weight pull, show, house pet? If he is just a pet than there is no need to crop, unless you just prefer the look. I personally like the look.


----------



## Kevo_the SALVADORIAN (Jul 13, 2008)

Im gonna keep em natural because they charge 300 and i just quit my job


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I prefer a crop but again its personal choice and yes it can be expensive and the after care is kind of a pain in the arse. 

He is VERY cute though, I love that he got caught peein on the floor! lol


----------



## woodpro1102 (Oct 20, 2007)

Great looking guy! If I had him I would crop but it is completely your choice. None of my three are cropped. Good luck with him and start training right away. My 2 seven week old pups already know sit and are working on "down" and they are pretty close to being house trained (the boy is anyway).

Alex


----------



## Kevo_the SALVADORIAN (Jul 13, 2008)

Im having a problem with him because I stay outside with him so he can do his thing for a long time and he doesnt go,then when i decide to go in, he pottys inside instead


----------



## Kevo_the SALVADORIAN (Jul 13, 2008)

yes i want to crop,but too much $ and im broke


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

YOu can always see if you can work out something with the vet..payment wise. Some places are great at working with people. Most places will only crop in a short window though, like 10-12 weeks, just something to keep in mind.

Good luck with the house breaking its a pain in the bum!


----------



## Kevo_the SALVADORIAN (Jul 13, 2008)

thanks,
when i wake up  
i always find


----------



## Kevo_the SALVADORIAN (Jul 13, 2008)

im gonna look at other clinics see who is cheaper and do better work


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Are you crate training him? If not start now. I used to let my dogs sleep free cuz I felt bad...but I got tired of the poo on the floor, now I am a BIG FAN of the crates, love love love them.


----------



## Kevo_the SALVADORIAN (Jul 13, 2008)

sometimes he goes in the crate......but when he sleeps in my parents bedroom,ol boy.....................



but the problem is at daytime.he pees in the house after he has been outside


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Make his crate smaller. Get a divider. He should be able to stand, laydown and turn in a tight circle. No bigger.

Also take him out RIGHT before bed and wait for him to do both, sometimes it takes a while but its worth the wait, then -carry- him out first thing in the morning. Works wonders!

Good luck!


----------



## Kevo_the SALVADORIAN (Jul 13, 2008)

a thanks from me and smokey :clap: 
smokey says :stupid: (to me) haha


----------



## d0ggmann (Apr 26, 2008)

*he look good man*

i lke that, he look's like he is very mischeeous but that bad.upruns:


----------



## Kevo_the SALVADORIAN (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh wow :clap: 
As soon as ii turned around to look at him right now,i caught him taking a


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Some help with house breaking:

Anytime you can not give the pup your full attention and watch him he should be crated or confined at least to a small puppy proofed area. Otherwise your housebreaking will take much much longer. On top of that he should be on a feeding and potty schedule and you need to be consistent.

I feed pups at his age 3x a day and they are taken out quite often.

As for the cropping. I'm glad you decided against it.



> YOu can always see if you can work out something with the vet..payment wise.


 I honestly have never seen a vet work out a payment plan on something like a crop that is not medically needed. Payment plan options when offered are usually for life and death or charity cases for shots and spay/neuters.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

My vet does payment plans for ear cropping *shrug* ya never know


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> My vet does payment plans for ear cropping *shrug* ya never know


Wow never heard of that.


----------



## Kevo_the SALVADORIAN (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks Patch-o-Pits


----------



## Reggin (Mar 7, 2008)

I think his ears look awesome the way they are!


----------



## Kevo_the SALVADORIAN (Jul 13, 2008)

thanks ******,

 Today my poor boy got bit by a F***** adult big hairball dog,I was at the point of killin my uncles dog.....

Me and my bro took smokey and princess (female pit) to my uncles for a walk...and when he took out his hairball she jumped at Princess but she wasnt gonna accept it and whooped her....as they pulled the hairball apart she bit my poor boy and left him a bite mark... 

(I AM AGAINST DOG FIGHTING)


----------



## Kevo_the SALVADORIAN (Jul 13, 2008)

0ni said:


> he is cute with his big ears


im lucky because his bros n sistas have em bigger hehe


----------



## DieselDawg (Jul 23, 2008)

Leave the ears natural...


----------



## Kevo_the SALVADORIAN (Jul 13, 2008)

Yep natural they will stay.....

hey guys early morning my pup woke up throwing up idk whats wrong?


----------

